# 624 engine speed



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

Not much traffic in the Yamaha section. I guess there just not that many Yamaha snowblowers out there. 

I was checking my 624 to make it ready for the winter this past weekend. I noticed the engine was so quiet at full throttle comparing to other brands. I measured the RPM using the meter. To my surprise, it ran at 4100 RMP. I checked the manual, it says the RMP should be 4000+-50. I can't believe how high it runs and how smooth it runs for a 30 years old engine.


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

Holy crap man I had no idea that they actually push that many rip-ums!! I agree to that they are definitely quiet, I started mine when I first got it before tearing it all down to just clean the rust off... Which turned into a epic tear down and refurbish. **** that attention deficit garbage. LoL

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------

